# Dell Studio 15



## Plasma_Snake (Apr 24, 2009)

I've been waiting long for my chance to get a laptop and this time citing project reasons coupled with my sister's needs too I got myself a Dell Studio 15 whilst a Lenovo S10 for my sister. :hap2: 
Initially I planned for XPS M1730 but due to some family plans had to downsize my budget considerably and had to suffice with a lower spec and range model.
*Config*
Here are the details(as)I configured it on Dell's site  :
1. Color- Jet Black with Black U-Trim.
Now the thing is though it is of matte finish but still it gets easily smudged and attracts all sorts of prints. Overall looks like a plain Jane and good. 
2. Processor- T6400@2GHz 800MHz FSB 2MB Cache. It has TDP of 35W and runs OK but after working on E8400 on my desktop, it sometimes feels a bit slow.
3.OS- This is where the ship sank!   The OS was Vista Home Premium SP1 32-bit. I reformatted the HDD and reinstalled Vista Ultimate SP1 64-bit. After that I wanted XP too but whenever I tried to install XP I was greeted with a BSOD. No matter which XP I tried, 32-bit or 64-bit, SP2 or SP3(I've numerous *ahem* copies), I got BSOD.  The code was 0X0000007B(0XF78DA524, 0XC0000034, 0X00000000, 0X00000000). Then I installed Ubuntu 8.10 on it and it worked like a charm. Afterwards due to my project reasons I had to revert to R.H.E.L 5 and here everything went south. None of the device, Ethernet,Audio,Wireless,Bluetooth or Graphics, was detected leaving me with no option but to revert back to Ubuntu.
4.Screen- Its the default 15.6inch 1366x768 2.0MP integrated webcam WLED screen. On it, the very first time of use I noticed a dead pixel at the bottom of the screen.  
5.RAM- 2x2GB 800MHz DDR2 RAM. Dell is offering upto 8GB of RAM on this model but it costs 31K!
6.HDD- 320GB WD hard disk.
7.Optical Drive- Slot Load 8X DVD+/-RW Drive with DVD+R double layer write capability. Things got no Eject button! :S 
8.GPU- 512MB ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570 hyeah: 
9.Battery- 9-cell battery. Gives the run time of  9Hrs and 30minutes!
10.Speakers- Built-in speakers are of decent quality and if you want to watch a movie they can easily get the job done.
Ports on the laptop-
1x FireWire
2x USB
1x e-SATA+USB
1x Ethernet
1x VGA
1x HDMI
1x Line-In(Mic)
2x Line Out(Headphones)
Rest everything was default, nothing much changed.
Although in the final delivery I got Creative EP-630 earphones and a Dell Laser mouse with changeable DPI settings and programmable keys on the side. :clap: 
Now I'll let the benches and screenies do the talking for me and you.
Top View
*img14.imageshack.us/img14/5699/topsidey.th.jpg

Bottom view. Arctic Cooling sticker near exhaust fan to fool the n00bs.
*img25.imageshack.us/img25/4286/flipsyde.th.jpg

Power Adapter with Corsair sticker to fool the n00bs.  
*img25.imageshack.us/img25/4270/foolju.th.jpg
Open look
*img16.imageshack.us/img16/8177/opensesame.th.jpg

CPUz screenshots
*img25.imageshack.us/img25/91/cpuz1r.th.jpg

*img16.imageshack.us/img16/1912/cpuz2j.th.jpg

*img16.imageshack.us/img16/8099/cpuz5j.th.jpg

*img16.imageshack.us/img16/9676/cpuz4e.th.jpg

System Info
*img16.imageshack.us/img16/4118/sysinfom.th.jpg

GPUz

*img25.imageshack.us/img25/5079/gpuz.th.gif

PC Marks Score
*img16.imageshack.us/img16/8637/pcmarks.th.jpg

Here are the log files.

```
-------------------------
  CPU-Z version 1.50
-------------------------

Processors Map
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Number of processors    1
Number of threads    2

Processor 0
    -- Core 0
        -- Thread 0
    -- Core 1
        -- Thread 0


Processors Information
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Processor 1 (ID = 0)
Number of cores        2 (max 2)
Number of threads    2 (max 2)
Name            Intel Mobile Core 2 Duo P7350
Codename        Penryn
Specification        Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T6400  @ 2.00GHz
Package            Socket P (478) (platform ID = 7h)
CPUID            6.7.A
Extended CPUID        6.17
Core Stepping        R0
Technology        45 nm
Core Speed        1197.0 MHz (6.0 x 199.5 MHz)
Rated Bus speed        798.0 MHz
Stock frequency        2000 MHz
Instructions sets    MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, EM64T
L1 Data cache        2 x 32 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size
L1 Instruction cache    2 x 32 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size
L2 cache        2048 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size
FID/VID Control        yes
FID range        6.0x - 10.0x
max VID            1.263 V
Features        XD


Thread dumps
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU Thread 0
APIC ID            0
Topology        Processor ID 0, Core ID 0, Thread ID 0
Type            01008001h
Max CPUID level        0000000Dh
Max CPUID ext. level    80000008h

Function        eax        ebx        ecx        edx
0x00000000        0x0000000D    0x756E6547    0x6C65746E    0x49656E69
0x00000001        0x0001067A    0x00020800    0x0408E39D    0xBFEBFBFF
0x00000002        0x05B0B101    0x005657F0    0x00000000    0x2CB4307D
0x00000003        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
0x00000004        0x04000121    0x01C0003F    0x0000003F    0x00000001
0x00000004        0x04000122    0x01C0003F    0x0000003F    0x00000001
0x00000004        0x04004143    0x01C0003F    0x00000FFF    0x00000001
0x00000005        0x00000040    0x00000040    0x00000003    0x00022220
0x00000006        0x00000001    0x00000002    0x00000003    0x00000000
0x00000007        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
0x00000008        0x00000400    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
0x00000009        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
0x0000000A        0x07280202    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000503
0x0000000C        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
0x0000000D        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
0x80000000        0x80000008    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
0x80000001        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000001    0x20100000
0x80000002        0x65746E49    0x2952286C    0x726F4320    0x4D542865
0x80000003        0x44203229    0x43206F75    0x20205550    0x54202020
0x80000004        0x30303436    0x20402020    0x30302E32    0x007A4847
0x80000005        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
0x80000006        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x08006040    0x00000000
0x80000007        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
0x80000008        0x00003024    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000

Cache descriptor    Level 1 D    32 KB    1 thread(s)    
Cache descriptor    Level 1 I    32 KB    1 thread(s)    
Cache descriptor    Level 2 U    2 MB    2 thread(s)    

MSR 0x0000001B        edx = 0x00000000    eax = 0xFEE00900
MSR 0x000000E8        edx = 0x00000000    eax = 0x0156C5BA
MSR 0x00000017        edx = 0x001C0000    eax = 0xBEF48A23
MSR 0x000000CD        edx = 0x00000000    eax = 0x000009A2
MSR 0x0000003F        edx = 0x00000000    eax = 0x00000000
MSR 0x000000CE        edx = 0x00110A23    eax = 0x43450611
MSR 0x000001A0        edx = 0x00000053    eax = 0x64952489
MSR 0x000000EE        edx = 0x00000000    eax = 0xC6B90400
MSR 0x0000011E        edx = 0x00000000    eax = 0x74702107
MSR 0x0000019C        edx = 0x00000000    eax = 0x882A0000
MSR 0x00000198        edx = 0x06110A23    eax = 0x06000611
MSR 0x00000199        edx = 0x00000000    eax = 0x00000611

CPU Thread 1
APIC ID            1
Topology        Processor ID 0, Core ID 1, Thread ID 0
Type            01008001h
Max CPUID level        0000000Dh
Max CPUID ext. level    80000008h

Function        eax        ebx        ecx        edx
0x00000000        0x0000000D    0x756E6547    0x6C65746E    0x49656E69
0x00000001        0x0001067A    0x01020800    0x0408E39D    0xBFEBFBFF
0x00000002        0x05B0B101    0x005657F0    0x00000000    0x2CB4307D
0x00000003        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
0x00000004        0x04000121    0x01C0003F    0x0000003F    0x00000001
0x00000004        0x04000122    0x01C0003F    0x0000003F    0x00000001
0x00000004        0x04004143    0x01C0003F    0x00000FFF    0x00000001
0x00000005        0x00000040    0x00000040    0x00000003    0x00022220
0x00000006        0x00000001    0x00000002    0x00000003    0x00000000
0x00000007        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
0x00000008        0x00000400    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
0x00000009        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
0x0000000A        0x07280202    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000503
0x0000000C        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
0x0000000D        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
0x80000000        0x80000008    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
0x80000001        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000001    0x20100000
0x80000002        0x65746E49    0x2952286C    0x726F4320    0x4D542865
0x80000003        0x44203229    0x43206F75    0x20205550    0x54202020
0x80000004        0x30303436    0x20402020    0x30302E32    0x007A4847
0x80000005        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
0x80000006        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x08006040    0x00000000
0x80000007        0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000
0x80000008        0x00003024    0x00000000    0x00000000    0x00000000

Cache descriptor    Level 1 D    32 KB    1 thread(s)    
Cache descriptor    Level 1 I    32 KB    1 thread(s)    
Cache descriptor    Level 2 U    2 MB    2 thread(s)    

MSR 0x0000001B        edx = 0x00000000    eax = 0xFEE00800
MSR 0x000000E8        edx = 0x00000000    eax = 0x09D8E222
MSR 0x00000017        edx = 0x001C0000    eax = 0xBEF48A23
MSR 0x000000CD        edx = 0x00000000    eax = 0x000009A2
MSR 0x0000003F        edx = 0x00000000    eax = 0x00000000
MSR 0x000000CE        edx = 0x00110A23    eax = 0x43450611
MSR 0x000001A0        edx = 0x00000053    eax = 0x64952489
MSR 0x000000EE        edx = 0x00000000    eax = 0xC6B90400
MSR 0x0000011E        edx = 0x00000000    eax = 0x74702107
MSR 0x0000019C        edx = 0x00000000    eax = 0x882A0000
MSR 0x00000198        edx = 0x06110A23    eax = 0x06000611
MSR 0x00000199        edx = 0x00000000    eax = 0x00000611


Chipset
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Northbridge        Intel PM45 rev. 07
Southbridge        Intel 82801IM (ICH9-M) rev. 03
Graphic Interface    PCI-Express
PCI-E Link Width    x16
PCI-E Max Link Width    x16
Memory Type        DDR2
Memory Size        4096 MBytes
Channels        Dual (Symmetric)
Memory Frequency    399.0 MHz (1:2)
CAS#            6.0
RAS# to CAS#        6
RAS# Precharge        6
Cycle Time (tRAS)    18


MCHBAR dump
-----------

Base address        0x0FED10000
Size            4096

       0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
000   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
010   01 00 B0 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
020   01 20 B0 FE 00 00 00 00 01 30 B0 FE 00 00 00 00 
030   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
040   00 22 20 00 32 00 20 C6 A8 02 80 80 00 00 10 00 
050   01 00 80 00 02 01 8F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
060   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
070   09 00 20 52 00 40 00 17 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
080   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
090   54 50 00 00 88 08 21 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
0A0   00 00 00 00 00 00 D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
0B0   00 00 D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 D0 00 
0C0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
0D0   02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
0E0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
0F0   00 00 00 00 00 40 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
100   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
110   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
120   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
130   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
140   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
150   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
160   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
170   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
180   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
190   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
1A0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
1B0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
1C0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
1D0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
1E0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
1F0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
200   02 00 0F 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 03 00 0C 00 30 00 
210   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 84 00 86 00 00 00 00 
220   64 02 21 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 30 00 00 00 00 
230   00 80 02 34 09 00 00 00 00 B6 BD 04 00 B6 3D 00 
240   00 00 00 A8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
250   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
260   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
270   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
280   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
290   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
2A0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
2B0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
2C0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
2D0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
2E0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
2F0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
300   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
310   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
320   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
330   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
340   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
350   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
360   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
370   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
380   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
390   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
3A0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
3B0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
3C0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
3D0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
3E0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
3F0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
400   22 00 0E 00 02 22 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 80 0F 
410   00 A0 86 21 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 99 20 22 22 
420   2D 00 00 00 2D 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 
430   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
440   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
450   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
460   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
470   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
480   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
490   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
4A0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
4B0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
4C0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
4D0   09 00 30 0C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
4E0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
4F0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
500   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
510   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 03 18 17 00 00 00 00 
520   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
530   05 00 06 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
540   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
550   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
560   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
570   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
580   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
590   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
5A0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
5B0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
5C0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
5D0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
5E0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
5F0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
600   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
610   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
620   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
630   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
640   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
650   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
660   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
670   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
680   06 06 06 06 06 06 07 08 0A 0C 0E 0E 0E 0E 0E 0E 
690   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 06 06 06 06 06 07 08 
6A0   0A 0B 0C 0C 0C 0C 0C 0C 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 
6B0   55 00 00 18 17 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
6C0   02 02 02 02 02 02 02 03 03 04 04 04 04 04 04 04 
6D0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 03 
6E0   03 04 04 04 04 04 04 04 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 
6F0   55 00 00 18 17 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
700   02 02 02 02 02 02 02 03 03 04 04 04 04 04 04 04 
710   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 03 
720   03 04 04 04 04 04 04 04 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 
730   55 00 00 18 17 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 
740   02 02 02 02 02 02 02 03 03 04 04 04 04 04 04 04 
750   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 03 
760   03 04 04 04 04 04 04 04 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 
770   55 00 00 18 17 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 
780   06 06 06 06 06 06 07 09 0B 0C 0E 0E 0E 0E 0E 0E 
790   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 06 06 06 06 06 07 09 
7A0   0B 0C 0D 0D 0D 0D 0D 0D 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 
7B0   55 00 00 18 17 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
7C0   06 06 06 06 06 06 07 09 0B 0C 0E 0E 0E 0E 0E 0E 
7D0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 06 06 06 06 06 07 09 
7E0   0B 0C 0D 0D 0D 0D 0D 0D 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 
7F0   55 00 00 18 17 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
800   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
810   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
820   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
830   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
840   06 06 06 06 06 06 07 08 0A 0C 0E 0E 0E 0E 0E 0E 
850   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 06 06 06 06 06 07 08 
860   0A 0B 0C 0C 0C 0C 0C 0C 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 
870   55 00 00 18 17 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
880   02 02 02 02 02 02 02 03 03 04 04 04 04 04 04 04 
890   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 03 
8A0   03 04 04 04 04 04 04 04 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 
8B0   55 00 00 18 17 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
8C0   2D 2F 00 00 07 08 00 00 1B 1D 00 00 00 00 00 00 
8D0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
8E0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
8F0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
900   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
910   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
920   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
930   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
940   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
950   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
960   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
970   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
980   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
990   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
9A0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
9B0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
9C0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
9D0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
9E0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
9F0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A00   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A10   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A20   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 E0 00 00 00 00 
A30   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A40   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A50   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 90 01 00 00 
A60   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A70   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A80   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A90   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
AA0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
AB0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
AC0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
AD0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
AE0   00 00 00 00 11 11 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 02 00 00 
AF0   9E 00 00 00 BE 00 00 00 AD 00 00 00 5E 00 00 00 
B00   82 01 40 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B10   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B20   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 A0 86 01 25 15 25 15 
B30   0C 12 0C 12 25 15 0C 12 01 15 0C 12 07 08 02 0C 
B40   01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0C 0F 11 13 15 17 1A 
B50   1D 20 23 27 2A 2D 2F 31 33 36 38 3A 3C 3E 3F 3F 
B60   02 03 04 04 05 06 07 08 09 0B 0E 12 15 18 1D 21 
B70   24 27 29 2B 2D 2F 30 31 33 35 37 39 3A 3B 3D 3F 
B80   00 00 00 00 A5 4A 09 00 12 03 45 00 22 22 22 00 
B90   80 00 80 00 2F 25 3C 1E 00 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 
BA0   08 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 3C 1E 3C 1E 
BB0   00 00 00 14 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0F 
BC0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 20 00 00 00 CF 59 
BD0   00 22 22 44 44 00 24 00 0C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
BE0   F3 EC 6D 1B B6 6D 7B 36 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
BF0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C00   52 40 64 00 01 01 01 01 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C10   00 00 00 00 02 00 90 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C20   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C30   00 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 94 11 94 11 00 00 00 00 
C40   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3F 00 00 00 00 
C50   01 01 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C60   00 00 00 80 80 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C70   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C80   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C90   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
CA0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
CB0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
CC0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
CD0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
CE0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
CF0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D00   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D10   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D20   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D30   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D40   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D50   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D60   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D70   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D80   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D90   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
DA0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
DB0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
DC0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
DD0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
DE0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
DF0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E00   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E10   DA 00 21 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E20   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E30   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E40   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E50   C0 03 F0 00 C0 03 0F 00 00 00 FF 00 C0 03 0F 3C 
E60   C0 03 00 3C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E70   B9 00 00 00 00 00 00 EC 33 A2 7A 42 40 0A 47 01 
E80   10 0D 00 58 E7 11 46 99 F8 05 00 81 A0 20 00 00 
E90   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
EA0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C8 00 00 20 00 00 
EB0   00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
EC0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
ED0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
EE0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 1C 00 00 00 00 
EF0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F00   00 07 00 00 80 23 00 00 0F 73 00 00 99 0C 00 00 
F10   23 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F20   65 03 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F30   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F40   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F50   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F60   19 04 03 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F70   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F80   00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F90   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
FA0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
FB0   03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
FC0   FD 08 1F 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
FD0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
FE0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
FF0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 D0 07 00 00 


Memory SPD
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DIMM #1

General
Memory type        DDR2
Module format        SO-DIMM
Manufacturer (ID)    Samsung (CE00000000000000)
Size            2048 MBytes
Max bandwidth        PC2-6400 (400 MHz)
Part number        M4 70T5663EH3-CF7 
Serial number        78806DBB
Manufacturing date    Week 07/Year 09

Attributes
Number of banks        2
Data width        64 bits
Correction        None
Nominal Voltage        1.80 Volts
EPP            no
XMP            no

Timings table
Frequency (MHz)        266    333    400    
CAS#            4.0    5.0    6.0    
RAS# to CAS# delay    4    5    6    
RAS# Precharge        4    5    6    
TRAS            12    15    18    
TRC            16    20    24    

DIMM #2

General
Memory type        DDR2
Module format        SO-DIMM
Manufacturer (ID)    Samsung (CE00000000000000)
Size            2048 MBytes
Max bandwidth        PC2-6400 (400 MHz)
Part number        M4 70T5663EH3-CF7 
Serial number        78806DC2
Manufacturing date    Week 07/Year 09

Attributes
Number of banks        2
Data width        64 bits
Correction        None
Nominal Voltage        1.80 Volts
EPP            no
XMP            no

Timings table
Frequency (MHz)        266    333    400    
CAS#            4.0    5.0    6.0    
RAS# to CAS# delay    4    5    6    
RAS# Precharge        4    5    6    
TRAS            12    15    18    
TRC            16    20    24    

Dump Module #1
      0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
00   80 08 08 0E 0A 61 40 00 05 25 40 00 82 08 00 00 
10   0C 08 70 01 04 00 07 30 45 3D 50 3C 1E 3C 2D 01 
20   17 25 05 12 3C 1E 1E 00 06 3C 7F 80 14 1E 00 00 
30   00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 E6 
40   CE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 4D 34 20 37 30 54 35 
50   36 36 33 45 48 33 2D 43 46 37 20 33 45 09 07 78 
60   80 6D BB 00 43 47 48 30 36 30 43 00 00 00 00 00 
70   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80   00 63 43 44 19 20 36 66 FE E0 47 50 00 51 0F 00 
90   00 63 43 44 19 20 36 66 F0 00 36 48 01 13 0C 00 
A0   00 63 43 44 19 20 36 66 A0 20 47 50 00 26 01 00 
B0   00 63 43 44 19 20 36 66 FE E0 47 4E 00 06 03 00 
C0   FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
D0   FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
E0   45 44 4D FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
F0   01 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 08 


Dump Module #2
      0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
00   80 08 08 0E 0A 61 40 00 05 25 40 00 82 08 00 00 
10   0C 08 70 01 04 00 07 30 45 3D 50 3C 1E 3C 2D 01 
20   17 25 05 12 3C 1E 1E 00 06 3C 7F 80 14 1E 00 00 
30   00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 E6 
40   CE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 4D 34 20 37 30 54 35 
50   36 36 33 45 48 33 2D 43 46 37 20 33 45 09 07 78 
60   80 6D C2 00 43 47 48 30 36 30 43 00 00 00 00 00 
70   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80   00 63 43 61 90 10 36 66 FE E0 47 50 00 52 0F 00 
90   00 63 43 61 90 10 36 66 F0 00 36 48 01 14 0C 00 
A0   00 63 43 61 90 10 36 66 A0 20 47 50 00 25 01 00 
B0   00 63 43 61 90 10 36 66 FE E0 47 4E 00 07 03 00 
C0   FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
D0   FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
E0   45 44 4D FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
F0   01 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 07 


Monitoring
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mainboard Model        0C234M (0x159 - 0x49A1A0)

LPCIO
-----------------------------------------------------
Vendor            NS
Vendor ID        0xFF02
Chip ID            0x85
Revision ID        0x0
Config Mode I/O address    0x4E

Dump config mode register space, LDN = 0x9
      0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
00   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
10   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20   85 12 60 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 
30   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
40   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
50   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 


Hardware monitor
-----------------------------------------------------

Intel Mobile Core 2 Duo P7350 hardware monitor

Temperature sensor 0    58°C (136°F) [0x2A] (Core #0)
Temperature sensor 1    58°C (136°F) [0x2A] (Core #1)

Dump hardware monitor



Hardware monitor
-----------------------------------------------------

ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570 hardware monitor

Temperature sensor 0    54°C (129°F) [0x36] (GPU Core)

Dump hardware monitor



PCI Device List
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Host Bridge
bus 0 (0x00), device 0 (0x00), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
    Vendor ID        0x8086
    Model ID        0x2A40
    Revision ID        0x07
    PI            0x00
    SubClass        0x00
    BaseClass        0x06
    Cache Line        0x00
    Latency            0x00
    Header            0x00
PCI header
    Subvendor ID        0x1028
    Subsystem ID        0x02BE
    Int. Line        0x00
    Int. Pin        0x00
Capabilities
    Vendor Dependant Capability
        Offset        E0h
Dump
           0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
     00   86 80 40 2A 06 01 90 20 07 00 00 06 00 00 00 00 
     10   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     20   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 28 10 BE 02 
     30   00 00 00 00 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     40   01 90 D1 FE 00 00 00 00 01 00 D1 FE 00 00 00 00 
     50   00 00 02 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     60   01 00 00 E0 00 00 00 00 01 80 D1 FE 00 00 00 00 
     70   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     80   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     90   10 11 11 03 00 11 11 00 40 00 4F 00 00 1A 3B 00 
     A0   20 00 00 14 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     B0   00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     C0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     D0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 30 02 00 00 
     E0   09 00 0A 11 86 7C 40 1C 01 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     F0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 A0 0F 07 00 00 00 00 00 


PCI to PCI Bridge
bus 0 (0x00), device 1 (0x01), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
    Vendor ID        0x8086
    Model ID        0x2A41
    Revision ID        0x07
    PI            0x00
    SubClass        0x04
    BaseClass        0x06
    Cache Line        0x10
    Latency            0x00
    Header            0x01
PCI header
    Primary bus        0x00
    Secondary bus        0x01
    Int. Line        0x10
    Int. Pin        0x01
Capabilities
    Subsystem Vendor Capability
        Offset        88h
        Subsystem ID    0x02BE
        Sub. Vendor ID    0x1028
    Power Management Capability
        Offset        80h
        Version        1.2
    Message Signalled Interrupts Capability
        Offset        90h
    PCI Express Capability
        Offset        A0h
        Device type    Root Port of PCI-E Root Complex
        Port        2
        Version        1.0
        Physical slot    #0
        Presence detect    yes
        Link width    16x (max 16x)
Extended capabilities
    Virtual Channel
        Offset        100h
    Root Complex Link Declaration
        Offset        140h
        Link Entries #    1
        Port Number    2
Dump
           0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
     00   86 80 41 2A 07 01 10 00 07 00 04 06 10 00 01 00 
     10   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 00 20 20 00 20 
     20   00 FC 00 FC 01 D0 F1 DF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     30   00 00 00 00 88 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 18 00 
     40   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     50   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     60   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     70   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 
     80   01 90 03 C8 00 00 00 00 0D 80 00 00 28 10 BE 02 
     90   05 A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     A0   10 00 41 01 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 2D 01 02 
     B0   43 00 01 11 C0 25 0C 00 C0 01 48 00 00 00 00 00 
     C0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     D0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     E0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     F0   00 00 01 03 04 00 00 A0 A0 0F 07 00 13 C0 00 00 
    100   02 00 01 14 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
    110   00 00 00 00 01 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
    120   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
    130   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 


USB Controller (UHCI)
bus 0 (0x00), device 26 (0x1A), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
    Vendor ID        0x8086
    Model ID        0x2937
    Revision ID        0x03
    PI            0x00
    SubClass        0x03
    BaseClass        0x0C
    Cache Line        0x00
    Latency            0x00
    Header            0x80
PCI header
    Address 4 (port)    0x00001800
    Subvendor ID        0x1028
    Subsystem ID        0x02BE
    Int. Line        0x10
    Int. Pin        0x01
Capabilities
    PCI Capability class 0x13
        Offset        50h
Dump
           0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
     00   86 80 37 29 05 00 90 02 03 00 03 0C 00 00 80 00 
     10   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     20   01 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 28 10 BE 02 
     30   00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 00 00 
     40   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     50   13 00 06 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     60   10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     70   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     80   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     90   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     A0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     B0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     C0   00 2F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
     D0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     E0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     F0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00 


USB Controller (UHCI)
bus 0 (0x00), device 26 (0x1A), function 1 (0x01)
Common header
    Vendor ID        0x8086
    Model ID        0x2938
    Revision ID        0x03
    PI            0x00
    SubClass        0x03
    BaseClass        0x0C
    Cache Line        0x00
    Latency            0x00
    Header            0x00
PCI header
    Address 4 (port)    0x00001820
    Subvendor ID        0x1028
    Subsystem ID        0x02BE
    Int. Line        0x15
    Int. Pin        0x02
Capabilities
    PCI Capability class 0x13
        Offset        50h
Dump
           0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
     00   86 80 38 29 05 00 90 02 03 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
     10   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     20   21 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 28 10 BE 02 
     30   00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 02 00 00 
     40   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     50   13 00 06 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     60   10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     70   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     80   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     90   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     A0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     B0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     C0   00 2F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
     D0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     E0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     F0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00 


USB Controller (UHCI)
bus 0 (0x00), device 26 (0x1A), function 2 (0x02)
Common header
    Vendor ID        0x8086
    Model ID        0x2939
    Revision ID        0x03
    PI            0x00
    SubClass        0x03
    BaseClass        0x0C
    Cache Line        0x00
    Latency            0x00
    Header            0x00
PCI header
    Address 4 (port)    0x00001840
    Subvendor ID        0x1028
    Subsystem ID        0x02BE
    Int. Line        0x13
    Int. Pin        0x03
Capabilities
    PCI Capability class 0x13
        Offset        50h
Dump
           0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
     00   86 80 39 29 05 00 90 02 03 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
     10   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     20   41 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 28 10 BE 02 
     30   00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 03 00 00 
     40   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     50   13 00 06 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     60   10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     70   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     80   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     90   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     A0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     B0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     C0   00 2F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
     D0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     E0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     F0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00 


USB 2.0 Controller (EHCI)
bus 0 (0x00), device 26 (0x1A), function 7 (0x07)
Common header
    Vendor ID        0x8086
    Model ID        0x293C
    Revision ID        0x03
    PI            0x20
    SubClass        0x03
    BaseClass        0x0C
    Cache Line        0x00
    Latency            0x00
    Header            0x00
PCI header
    Address 0 (memory)    0xFC504800
    Subvendor ID        0x1028
    Subsystem ID        0x02BE
    Int. Line        0x13
    Int. Pin        0x03
Capabilities
    Power Management Capability
        Offset        50h
        Version        1.1
    Debug Port Capability
        Offset        58h
    PCI Capability class 0x13
        Offset        98h
Dump
           0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
     00   86 80 3C 29 06 01 90 02 03 20 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
     10   00 48 50 FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     20   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 28 10 BE 02 
     30   00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 03 00 00 
     40   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     50   01 58 C2 C9 00 00 00 00 0A 98 A0 20 00 00 00 00 
     60   20 20 FF 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 01 00 20 00 C0 
     70   00 00 F7 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     80   00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     90   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 00 06 03 00 00 00 00 
     A0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     B0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     C0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     D0   00 00 00 00 00 AA FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     E0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     F0   00 00 00 00 88 85 40 00 86 0F 03 00 06 17 02 20 


Multimedia device
bus 0 (0x00), device 27 (0x1B), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
    Vendor ID        0x8086
    Model ID        0x293E
    Revision ID        0x03
    PI            0x00
    SubClass        0x03
    BaseClass        0x04
    Cache Line        0x10
    Latency            0x00
    Header            0x00
PCI header
    Address 0 (memory)    0xFC500000
    Subvendor ID        0x1028
    Subsystem ID        0x02BE
    Int. Line        0x16
    Int. Pin        0x01
Capabilities
    Power Management Capability
        Offset        50h
        Version        1.1
    Message Signalled Interrupts Capability
        Offset        60h
    PCI Express Capability
        Offset        70h
        Device type    Root Complex Integrated Endpoint Device
        Port        0
        Version        1.0
        Link width    0x (max 0x)
Extended capabilities
    Virtual Channel
        Offset        100h
    Root Complex Link Declaration
        Offset        130h
        Link Entries #    1
        Port Number    15
Dump
           0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
     00   86 80 3E 29 06 01 10 00 03 00 03 04 10 00 00 00 
     10   04 00 50 FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     20   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 28 10 BE 02 
     30   00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 16 01 00 00 
     40   01 00 00 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 
     50   01 60 42 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     60   05 70 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     70   10 00 91 00 00 00 00 10 00 08 10 00 00 00 00 00 
     80   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     90   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     A0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     B0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     C0   00 04 00 01 00 00 00 00 31 00 A3 02 00 00 00 00 
     D0   61 00 A3 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     E0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     F0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00 
    100   02 00 01 13 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
    110   00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
    120   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
    130   05 00 01 00 00 01 02 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 


PCI to PCI Bridge
bus 0 (0x00), device 28 (0x1C), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
    Vendor ID        0x8086
    Model ID        0x2940
    Revision ID        0x03
    PI            0x00
    SubClass        0x04
    BaseClass        0x06
    Cache Line        0x10
    Latency            0x00
    Header            0x81
PCI header
    Primary bus        0x00
    Secondary bus        0x02
    Int. Line        0x11
    Int. Pin        0x01
Capabilities
    PCI Express Capability
        Offset        40h
        Device type    Root Port of PCI-E Root Complex
        Port        1
        Version        1.0
        Physical slot    #0
        Presence detect    no
        Link width    0x (max 1x)
    Message Signalled Interrupts Capability
        Offset        80h
    Subsystem Vendor Capability
        Offset        90h
        Subsystem ID    0x0000
        Sub. Vendor ID    0x0000
    Power Management Capability
        Offset        A0h
        Version        1.1
Extended capabilities
    Virtual Channel
        Offset        100h
    Root Complex Link Declaration
        Offset        180h
        Link Entries #    1
        Port Number    1
Dump
           0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
     00   86 80 40 29 07 01 10 00 03 00 04 06 10 00 81 00 
     10   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 03 00 30 30 00 20 
     20   00 F6 F0 F7 01 F0 F1 F1 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     30   00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 01 04 00 
     40   10 80 41 01 00 80 00 00 00 00 10 00 11 4C 11 01 
     50   00 00 01 10 E0 A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     60   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     70   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     80   05 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     90   0D A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     A0   01 00 02 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     B0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     C0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     D0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 08 00 00 00 00 
     E0   00 0F C7 00 06 07 08 00 31 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     F0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00 
    100   02 00 01 18 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
    110   01 00 00 00 FF 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
    120   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
    130   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 


PCI to PCI Bridge
bus 0 (0x00), device 28 (0x1C), function 1 (0x01)
Common header
    Vendor ID        0x8086
    Model ID        0x2942
    Revision ID        0x03
    PI            0x00
    SubClass        0x04
    BaseClass        0x06
    Cache Line        0x10
    Latency            0x00
    Header            0x81
PCI header
    Primary bus        0x00
    Secondary bus        0x04
    Int. Line        0x10
    Int. Pin        0x02
Capabilities
    PCI Express Capability
        Offset        40h
        Device type    Root Port of PCI-E Root Complex
        Port        2
        Version        1.0
        Physical slot    #0
        Presence detect    yes
        Link width    1x (max 1x)
    Message Signalled Interrupts Capability
        Offset        80h
    Subsystem Vendor Capability
        Offset        90h
        Subsystem ID    0x0000
        Sub. Vendor ID    0x0000
    Power Management Capability
        Offset        A0h
        Version        1.1
Extended capabilities
    Virtual Channel
        Offset        100h
    Root Complex Link Declaration
        Offset        180h
        Link Entries #    1
        Port Number    2
Dump
           0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
     00   86 80 42 29 07 01 10 00 03 00 04 06 10 00 81 00 
     10   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 05 00 40 40 00 20 
     20   00 F8 F0 F9 01 F2 F1 F3 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     30   00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 02 04 00 
     40   10 80 41 01 00 80 00 00 00 00 10 00 11 2C 11 02 
     50   42 00 11 30 E0 A0 08 00 C9 03 58 00 00 00 00 00 
     60   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     70   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     80   05 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     90   0D A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     A0   01 00 02 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     B0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     C0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     D0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 08 00 00 00 00 
     E0   00 0F C7 00 06 07 08 00 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     F0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00 
    100   02 00 01 18 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
    110   01 00 00 00 01 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
    120   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
    130   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 


PCI to PCI Bridge
bus 0 (0x00), device 28 (0x1C), function 3 (0x03)
Common header
    Vendor ID        0x8086
    Model ID        0x2946
    Revision ID        0x03
    PI            0x00
    SubClass        0x04
    BaseClass        0x06
    Cache Line        0x10
    Latency            0x00
    Header            0x81
PCI header
    Primary bus        0x00
    Secondary bus        0x06
    Int. Line        0x13
    Int. Pin        0x04
Capabilities
    PCI Express Capability
        Offset        40h
        Device type    Root Port of PCI-E Root Complex
        Port        4
        Version        1.0
        Physical slot    #0
        Presence detect    no
        Link width    0x (max 1x)
    Message Signalled Interrupts Capability
        Offset        80h
    Subsystem Vendor Capability
        Offset        90h
        Subsystem ID    0x0000
        Sub. Vendor ID    0x0000
    Power Management Capability
        Offset        A0h
        Version        1.1
Extended capabilities
    Virtual Channel
        Offset        100h
    Root Complex Link Declaration
        Offset        180h
        Link Entries #    1
        Port Number    4
Dump
           0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
     00   86 80 46 29 07 01 10 00 03 00 04 06 10 00 81 00 
     10   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 07 00 50 50 00 20 
     20   00 FA F0 FB 01 F4 F1 F5 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     30   00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 04 04 00 
     40   10 80 41 01 00 80 00 00 00 00 10 00 11 4C 11 04 
     50   00 00 01 10 E0 A0 18 00 09 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     60   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     70   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     80   05 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     90   0D A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     A0   01 00 02 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     B0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     C0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     D0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 48 00 00 00 00 
     E0   00 0F C7 00 06 07 08 00 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     F0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00 
    100   02 00 01 18 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
    110   01 00 00 00 01 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
    120   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
    130   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 


PCI to PCI Bridge
bus 0 (0x00), device 28 (0x1C), function 5 (0x05)
Common header
    Vendor ID        0x8086
    Model ID        0x294A
    Revision ID        0x03
    PI            0x00
    SubClass        0x04
    BaseClass        0x06
    Cache Line        0x10
    Latency            0x00
    Header            0x81
PCI header
    Primary bus        0x00
    Secondary bus        0x08
    Int. Line        0x10
    Int. Pin        0x02
Capabilities
    PCI Express Capability
        Offset        40h
        Device type    Root Port of PCI-E Root Complex
        Port        6
        Version        1.0
        Physical slot    #0
        Presence detect    yes
        Link width    1x (max 1x)
    Message Signalled Interrupts Capability
        Offset        80h
    Subsystem Vendor Capability
        Offset        90h
        Subsystem ID    0x0000
        Sub. Vendor ID    0x0000
    Power Management Capability
        Offset        A0h
        Version        1.1
Extended capabilities
    Virtual Channel
        Offset        100h
    Root Complex Link Declaration
        Offset        180h
        Link Entries #    1
        Port Number    6
Dump
           0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
     00   86 80 4A 29 06 01 10 00 03 00 04 06 10 00 81 00 
     10   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 08 00 F0 00 00 00 
     20   10 FC 10 FC F1 FF 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     30   00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 02 04 00 
     40   10 80 41 01 00 80 00 00 00 00 10 00 11 2C 11 06 
     50   43 00 11 30 E0 A0 28 00 00 00 48 01 00 00 00 00 
     60   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     70   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     80   05 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     90   0D A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     A0   01 00 02 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     B0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     C0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     D0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 08 00 00 00 00 
     E0   00 0F C7 00 06 07 08 00 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     F0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00 
    100   02 00 01 18 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
    110   01 00 00 00 01 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
    120   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
    130   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 


USB Controller (UHCI)
bus 0 (0x00), device 29 (0x1D), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
    Vendor ID        0x8086
    Model ID        0x2934
    Revision ID        0x03
    PI            0x00
    SubClass        0x03
    BaseClass        0x0C
    Cache Line        0x00
    Latency            0x00
    Header            0x80
PCI header
    Address 4 (port)    0x00001860
    Subvendor ID        0x1028
    Subsystem ID        0x02BE
    Int. Line        0x17
    Int. Pin        0x01
Capabilities
    PCI Capability class 0x13
        Offset        50h
Dump
           0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
     00   86 80 34 29 05 00 90 02 03 00 03 0C 00 00 80 00 
     10   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     20   61 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 28 10 BE 02 
     30   00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 17 01 00 00 
     40   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     50   13 00 06 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     60   10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     70   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     80   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     90   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     A0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     B0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     C0   00 2F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
     D0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     E0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     F0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00 


USB Controller (UHCI)
bus 0 (0x00), device 29 (0x1D), function 1 (0x01)
Common header
    Vendor ID        0x8086
    Model ID        0x2935
    Revision ID        0x03
    PI            0x00
    SubClass        0x03
    BaseClass        0x0C
    Cache Line        0x00
    Latency            0x00
    Header            0x00
PCI header
    Address 4 (port)    0x00001880
    Subvendor ID        0x1028
    Subsystem ID        0x02BE
    Int. Line        0x13
    Int. Pin        0x02
Capabilities
    PCI Capability class 0x13
        Offset        50h
Dump
           0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
     00   86 80 35 29 05 00 90 02 03 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
     10   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     20   81 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 28 10 BE 02 
     30   00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 02 00 00 
     40   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     50   13 00 06 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     60   10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     70   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     80   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     90   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     A0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     B0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     C0   00 2F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
     D0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     E0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     F0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00 


USB Controller (UHCI)
bus 0 (0x00), device 29 (0x1D), function 2 (0x02)
Common header
    Vendor ID        0x8086
    Model ID        0x2936
    Revision ID        0x03
    PI            0x00
    SubClass        0x03
    BaseClass        0x0C
    Cache Line        0x00
    Latency            0x00
    Header            0x00
PCI header
    Address 4 (port)    0x000018A0
    Subvendor ID        0x1028
    Subsystem ID        0x02BE
    Int. Line        0x12
    Int. Pin        0x03
Capabilities
    PCI Capability class 0x13
        Offset        50h
Dump
           0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
     00   86 80 36 29 05 00 90 02 03 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
     10   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     20   A1 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 28 10 BE 02 
     30   00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 03 00 00 
     40   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     50   13 00 06 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     60   10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     70   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     80   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     90   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     A0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     B0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     C0   00 2F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
     D0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     E0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     F0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00 


USB 2.0 Controller (EHCI)
bus 0 (0x00), device 29 (0x1D), function 7 (0x07)
Common header
    Vendor ID        0x8086
    Model ID        0x293A
    Revision ID        0x03
    PI            0x20
    SubClass        0x03
    BaseClass        0x0C
    Cache Line        0x00
    Latency            0x00
    Header            0x00
PCI header
    Address 0 (memory)    0xFC504C00
    Subvendor ID        0x1028
    Subsystem ID        0x02BE
    Int. Line        0x17
    Int. Pin        0x01
Capabilities
    Power Management Capability
        Offset        50h
        Version        1.1
    Debug Port Capability
        Offset        58h
    PCI Capability class 0x13
        Offset        98h
Dump
           0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
     00   86 80 3A 29 06 01 90 02 03 20 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
     10   00 4C 50 FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     20   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 28 10 BE 02 
     30   00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 17 01 00 00 
     40   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     50   01 58 C2 C9 00 80 00 00 0A 98 A0 20 00 00 00 00 
     60   20 20 FF 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 01 00 00 00 C0 
     70   00 00 22 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     80   00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     90   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 00 06 03 00 00 00 00 
     A0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     B0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     C0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     D0   00 00 00 00 00 AA FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     E0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     F0   00 00 00 00 88 85 40 00 86 0F 03 00 06 17 02 20 


PCI to PCI Bridge
bus 0 (0x00), device 30 (0x1E), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
    Vendor ID        0x8086
    Model ID        0x2448
    Revision ID        0x93
    PI            0x01
    SubClass        0x04
    BaseClass        0x06
    Cache Line        0x00
    Latency            0x00
    Header            0x01
PCI header
    Primary bus        0x00
    Secondary bus        0x09
    Int. Line        0xFF
    Int. Pin        0x00
Capabilities
    Subsystem Vendor Capability
        Offset        50h
        Subsystem ID    0x0000
        Sub. Vendor ID    0x0000
Dump
           0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
     00   86 80 48 24 07 01 10 00 93 01 04 06 00 00 01 00 
     10   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 09 20 F0 00 80 22 
     20   20 FC 20 FC F1 FF 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     30   00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 04 00 
     40   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 00 00 
     50   0D 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     60   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     70   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     80   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     90   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     A0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     B0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     C0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     D0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     E0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     F0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00 


PCI to ISA Bridge
bus 0 (0x00), device 31 (0x1F), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
    Vendor ID        0x8086
    Model ID        0x2919
    Revision ID        0x03
    PI            0x00
    SubClass        0x01
    BaseClass        0x06
    Cache Line        0x00
    Latency            0x00
    Header            0x80
PCI header
    Subvendor ID        0x1028
    Subsystem ID        0x02BE
    Int. Line        0x00
    Int. Pin        0x00
Capabilities
    Vendor Dependant Capability
        Offset        E0h
Dump
           0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
     00   86 80 19 29 07 00 10 02 03 00 01 06 00 00 80 00 
     10   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     20   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 28 10 BE 02 
     30   00 00 00 00 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     40   01 04 00 00 80 00 00 00 81 11 00 00 10 00 00 00 
     50   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     60   80 80 80 80 D0 00 00 00 80 80 80 80 F8 00 00 00 
     70   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     80   10 00 0F 3C 81 06 0C 00 69 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 
     90   11 09 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     A0   A4 0A 00 00 30 00 80 00 01 1C 0A 00 00 03 00 40 
     B0   00 00 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 01 02 00 00 00 00 
     C0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     D0   22 11 00 00 67 45 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     E0   09 00 0C 10 20 02 24 03 64 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     F0   01 C0 D1 FE 00 00 00 00 86 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00 


Serial ATA Controller
bus 0 (0x00), device 31 (0x1F), function 2 (0x02)
Common header
    Vendor ID        0x8086
    Model ID        0x2929
    Revision ID        0x03
    PI            0x01
    SubClass        0x06
    BaseClass        0x01
    Cache Line        0x00
    Latency            0x00
    Header            0x00
PCI header
    Address 0 (port)    0x000018F0
    Address 1 (port)    0x000018E4
    Address 2 (port)    0x000018E8
    Address 3 (port)    0x000018E0
    Address 4 (port)    0x000018C0
    Address 5 (memory)    0xFC504000
    Subvendor ID        0x1028
    Subsystem ID        0x02BE
    Int. Line        0x13
    Int. Pin        0x02
Capabilities
    Message Signalled Interrupts Capability
        Offset        80h
    Power Management Capability
        Offset        70h
        Version        1.2
    PCI Capability class 0x12
        Offset        A8h
    PCI Capability class 0x13
        Offset        B0h
Dump
           0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
     00   86 80 29 29 07 00 B0 02 03 01 06 01 00 00 00 00 
     10   F1 18 00 00 E5 18 00 00 E9 18 00 00 E1 18 00 00 
     20   C1 18 00 00 00 40 50 FC 00 00 00 00 28 10 BE 02 
     30   00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 02 00 00 
     40   00 80 73 E3 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     50   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     60   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     70   01 A8 03 40 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     80   05 70 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     90   60 0C 23 83 93 01 00 0C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     A0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 B0 10 00 48 00 00 00 
     B0   13 00 06 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     C0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     D0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     E0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     F0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00 


SMBus Controller
bus 0 (0x00), device 31 (0x1F), function 3 (0x03)
Common header
    Vendor ID        0x8086
    Model ID        0x2930
    Revision ID        0x03
    PI            0x00
    SubClass        0x05
    BaseClass        0x0C
    Cache Line        0x00
    Latency            0x00
    Header            0x00
PCI header
    Address 0 (memory)    0x00000000
    Address 4 (port)    0x00001C00
    Subvendor ID        0x1028
    Subsystem ID        0x02BE
    Int. Line        0x0A
    Int. Pin        0x03
Dump
           0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
     00   86 80 30 29 03 01 80 02 03 00 05 0C 00 00 00 00 
     10   04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     20   01 1C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 28 10 BE 02 
     30   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 03 00 00 
     40   01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     50   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     60   02 04 04 00 F0 00 08 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     70   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     80   04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     90   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     A0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     B0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     C0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     D0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     E0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     F0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00 


VGA Controller
bus 1 (0x01), device 0 (0x00), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
    Vendor ID        0x1002
    Model ID        0x9553
    Revision ID        0x00
    PI            0x00
    SubClass        0x00
    BaseClass        0x03
    Cache Line        0x10
    Latency            0x00
    Header            0x80
PCI header
    Address 0 (memory)    0xD0000000
    Address 1 (port)    0x00002000
    Address 2 (memory)    0xFC000000
    Subvendor ID        0x1028
    Subsystem ID        0x02BE
    Int. Line        0x00
    Int. Pin        0x01
Capabilities
    Power Management Capability
        Offset        50h
        Version        1.2
    PCI Express Capability
        Offset        58h
        Device type    Legacy PCI-E Endpoint Device
        Port        0
        Version        2.0
        Link width    16x (max 16x)
    Message Signalled Interrupts Capability
        Offset        A0h
Extended capabilities
    Vendor Specific
        Offset        100h
        Vendor ID    1
        Size        16
Dump
           0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
     00   02 10 53 95 07 05 10 00 00 00 00 03 10 00 80 00 
     10   08 00 00 D0 01 20 00 00 00 00 00 FC 00 00 00 00 
     20   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 28 10 BE 02 
     30   00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 
     40   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 28 10 BE 02 
     50   01 58 03 06 00 00 00 00 10 A0 12 00 A0 8F 2C 01 
     60   10 09 00 00 01 0D 04 00 43 00 01 11 00 00 00 00 
     70   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     80   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     90   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     A0   05 00 81 00 0C 30 E0 FE 00 00 00 00 B0 49 00 00 
     B0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     C0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     D0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     E0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     F0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
    100   0B 00 01 00 01 00 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
    110   02 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
    120   01 00 00 00 FF 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 
    130   00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 


Multimedia device
bus 1 (0x01), device 0 (0x00), function 1 (0x01)
Common header
    Vendor ID        0x1002
    Model ID        0xAA38
    Revision ID        0x00
    PI            0x00
    SubClass        0x03
    BaseClass        0x04
    Cache Line        0x10
    Latency            0x00
    Header            0x80
PCI header
    Address 0 (memory)    0xFC010000
    Subvendor ID        0x1028
    Subsystem ID        0x02BE
    Int. Line        0x11
    Int. Pin        0x02
Capabilities
    Power Management Capability
        Offset        50h
        Version        1.2
    PCI Express Capability
        Offset        58h
        Device type    Legacy PCI-E Endpoint Device
        Port        0
        Version        2.0
        Link width    16x (max 16x)
    Message Signalled Interrupts Capability
        Offset        A0h
Extended capabilities
    Vendor Specific
        Offset        100h
        Vendor ID    1
        Size        16
Dump
           0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
     00   02 10 38 AA 06 01 10 00 00 00 03 04 10 00 80 00 
     10   00 00 01 FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     20   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 28 10 BE 02 
     30   00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 02 00 00 
     40   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 28 10 BE 02 
     50   01 58 03 06 00 00 00 00 10 A0 12 00 A0 8F 2C 01 
     60   10 09 00 00 01 0D 04 00 43 00 01 11 00 00 00 00 
     70   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     80   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     90   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     A0   05 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     B0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     C0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     D0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     E0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     F0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
    100   0B 00 01 00 01 00 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
    110   02 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
    120   01 00 00 00 FF 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 
    130   00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 


Network Controller
bus 4 (0x04), device 0 (0x00), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
    Vendor ID        0x8086
    Model ID        0x4232
    Revision ID        0x00
    PI            0x00
    SubClass        0x80
    BaseClass        0x02
    Cache Line        0x10
    Latency            0x00
    Header            0x00
PCI header
    Address 0 (memory)    0xF8000000
    Subvendor ID        0x8086
    Subsystem ID        0x1321
    Int. Line        0x00
    Int. Pin        0x01
Capabilities
    Power Management Capability
        Offset        C8h
        Version        1.2
    Message Signalled Interrupts Capability
        Offset        D0h
    PCI Express Capability
        Offset        E0h
        Device type    PCI-E Endpoint Device
        Port        0
        Version        1.0
        Link width    1x (max 1x)
Extended capabilities
    Advanced Error Reporting Capability
        Offset        100h
    Device Serial Number
        Offset        140h
Dump
           0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
     00   86 80 32 42 06 05 10 00 00 00 80 02 10 00 00 00 
     10   04 00 00 F8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     20   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 80 21 13 
     30   00 00 00 00 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 
     40   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     50   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     60   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     70   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     80   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     90   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     A0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     B0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     C0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 D0 23 C8 00 00 00 0D 
     D0   05 E0 81 00 0C 30 E0 FE 00 00 00 00 A0 49 00 00 
     E0   10 00 01 00 C0 8E 00 10 10 08 19 00 11 9C 06 00 
     F0   43 01 11 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
    100   01 00 01 14 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 20 06 00 
    110   00 20 00 00 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
    120   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
    130   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 


Ethernet Controller
bus 8 (0x08), device 0 (0x00), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
    Vendor ID        0x14E4
    Model ID        0x1698
    Revision ID        0x10
    PI            0x00
    SubClass        0x00
    BaseClass        0x02
    Cache Line        0x10
    Latency            0x00
    Header            0x00
PCI header
    Address 0 (memory)    0xFC100000
    Subvendor ID        0x1028
    Subsystem ID        0x02BE
    Int. Line        0x00
    Int. Pin        0x01
Capabilities
    Power Management Capability
        Offset        48h
        Version        1.2
    Virtual Product Data Capability
        Offset        40h
    Vendor Dependant Capability
        Offset        60h
    Message Signalled Interrupts Capability
        Offset        50h
    PCI Express Capability
        Offset        CCh
        Device type    PCI-E Endpoint Device
        Port        0
        Version        2.0
        Link width    1x (max 1x)
Extended capabilities
    Advanced Error Reporting Capability
        Offset        100h
    Virtual Channel
        Offset        13Ch
    Device Serial Number
        Offset        160h
    Power Budgeting Capability
        Offset        16Ch
Dump
           0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
     00   E4 14 98 16 06 05 10 00 10 00 00 02 10 00 00 00 
     10   04 00 10 FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     20   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 28 10 BE 02 
     30   00 00 00 00 48 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 
     40   03 60 7C 00 6D BC DE BB 01 40 03 C0 08 20 00 0A 
     50   05 CC 81 00 0C 30 E0 FE 00 00 00 00 90 49 00 00 
     60   09 50 6C 00 08 73 C1 E1 98 02 00 F1 00 00 1B 76 
     70   92 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 2C 00 00 00 58 0B 00 00 
     80   28 10 BE 02 14 00 00 00 34 00 13 04 82 40 08 00 
     90   09 4B 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FA 00 00 00 
     A0   00 00 00 00 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 66 01 00 00 
     B0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DE 00 00 00 00 00 41 78 05 
     C0   00 00 00 00 E4 14 98 16 0E 00 00 00 10 00 02 00 
     D0   A1 8F 04 05 00 50 10 00 11 4C 07 00 43 01 11 10 
     E0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     F0   1F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
    100   01 00 C1 13 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 31 20 06 00 
    110   01 20 00 00 00 20 00 00 A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
    120   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
    130   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 01 16 


OHCI FireWire Controller
bus 9 (0x09), device 1 (0x01), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
    Vendor ID        0x1180
    Model ID        0x0832
    Revision ID        0x05
    PI            0x10
    SubClass        0x00
    BaseClass        0x0C
    Cache Line        0x10
    Latency            0x20
    Header            0x80
PCI header
    Address 0 (memory)    0xFC200000
    Subvendor ID        0x1028
    Subsystem ID        0x02BE
    Int. Line        0x11
    Int. Pin        0x01
Capabilities
    Power Management Capability
        Offset        DCh
        Version        1.1
Dump
           0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
     00   80 11 32 08 06 01 10 02 05 10 00 0C 10 20 80 00 
     10   00 00 20 FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     20   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 28 10 BE 02 
     30   00 00 00 00 DC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 01 02 04 
     40   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     50   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     60   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     70   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     80   00 00 80 16 00 00 00 00 00 20 00 00 66 66 32 12 
     90   48 60 66 10 00 00 02 00 53 80 00 00 00 01 18 00 
     A0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 30 00 00 00 28 10 BE 02 
     B0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 04 
     C0   00 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     D0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 02 FE 
     E0   00 C0 00 48 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     F0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 


System Device
bus 9 (0x09), device 1 (0x01), function 1 (0x01)
Common header
    Vendor ID        0x1180
    Model ID        0x0822
    Revision ID        0x22
    PI            0x01
    SubClass        0x05
    BaseClass        0x08
    Cache Line        0x10
    Latency            0x40
    Header            0x80
PCI header
    Address 0 (memory)    0xFC200800
    Subvendor ID        0x1028
    Subsystem ID        0x02BE
    Int. Line        0x12
    Int. Pin        0x02
Capabilities
    Power Management Capability
        Offset        80h
        Version        1.1
Dump
           0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
     00   80 11 22 08 06 01 10 02 22 01 05 08 10 40 80 00 
     10   00 08 20 FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     20   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 28 10 BE 02 
     30   00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 02 00 00 
     40   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     50   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     60   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     70   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     80   01 00 02 FE 00 40 00 48 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     90   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     A0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 28 10 BE 02 
     B0   04 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 A0 00 00 00 
     C0   00 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     D0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     E0   A1 21 E0 01 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     F0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 


System Device
bus 9 (0x09), device 1 (0x01), function 2 (0x02)
Common header
    Vendor ID        0x1180
    Model ID        0x0843
    Revision ID        0x12
    PI            0x00
    SubClass        0x80
    BaseClass        0x08
    Cache Line        0x10
    Latency            0x40
    Header            0x80
PCI header
    Address 0 (memory)    0xFC200C00
    Subvendor ID        0x1028
    Subsystem ID        0x02BE
    Int. Line        0x12
    Int. Pin        0x02
Capabilities
    Power Management Capability
        Offset        80h
        Version        1.1
Dump
           0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
     00   80 11 43 08 06 01 10 02 12 00 80 08 10 40 80 00 
     10   00 0C 20 FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     20   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 28 10 BE 02 
     30   00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 02 00 00 
     40   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     50   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     60   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     70   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     80   01 00 02 FE 00 40 00 48 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     90   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     A0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 28 10 BE 02 
     B0   00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 A0 00 00 00 
     C0   00 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     D0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     E0   80 02 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     F0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 


System Device
bus 9 (0x09), device 1 (0x01), function 3 (0x03)
Common header
    Vendor ID        0x1180
    Model ID        0x0592
    Revision ID        0x12
    PI            0x00
    SubClass        0x80
    BaseClass        0x08
    Cache Line        0x10
    Latency            0x40
    Header            0x80
PCI header
    Address 0 (memory)    0xFC201000
    Subvendor ID        0x1028
    Subsystem ID        0x02BE
    Int. Line        0x12
    Int. Pin        0x02
Capabilities
    Power Management Capability
        Offset        80h
        Version        1.1
Dump
           0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
     00   80 11 92 05 06 01 10 02 12 00 80 08 10 40 80 00 
     10   00 10 20 FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     20   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 28 10 BE 02 
     30   00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 02 00 00 
     40   00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 
     50   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     60   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     70   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     80   01 00 02 FE 00 40 00 48 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     90   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     A0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 28 10 BE 02 
     B0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     C0   00 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     D0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     E0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     F0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 


System Device
bus 9 (0x09), device 1 (0x01), function 4 (0x04)
Common header
    Vendor ID        0x1180
    Model ID        0x0852
    Revision ID        0x12
    PI            0x00
    SubClass        0x80
    BaseClass        0x08
    Cache Line        0x10
    Latency            0x40
    Header            0x80
PCI header
    Address 0 (memory)    0xFC201400
    Subvendor ID        0x1028
    Subsystem ID        0x02BE
    Int. Line        0x12
    Int. Pin        0x02
Capabilities
    Power Management Capability
        Offset        80h
        Version        1.1
Dump
           0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
     00   80 11 52 08 06 01 10 02 12 00 80 08 10 40 80 00 
     10   00 14 20 FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     20   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 28 10 BE 02 
     30   00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 02 00 00 
     40   00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 
     50   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     60   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     70   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     80   01 00 02 FE 00 40 00 48 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     90   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     A0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 28 10 BE 02 
     B0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     C0   00 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     D0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     E0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
     F0   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 


DMI
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DMI BIOS
--------
    vendor        Dell Inc.
    version        A05
    date        03/20/2009


DMI System Information
----------------------
    manufacturer    Dell Inc.
    product        Studio 1555
    version        A05
    serial        4P163BS
    UUID        44454C4C-50001031-8036B4C0-4F334253


DMI Baseboard
-------------
    vendor        Dell Inc.
    model        0C234M
    revision    A05
    serial        .4P163BS.CN4864393K0026.


DMI System Enclosure
--------------------
    manufacturer    Dell Inc.
    chassis type    Portable
    chassis serial    4P163BS


DMI Processor
-------------
    manufacturer    Intel
    model        CPU Version
    clock speed    2000.0 MHz
    FSB speed    533.0 MHz
    multiplier    4.0x


DMI Port Connector
------------------
    designation    CRT (external)
    port type    Video Port
    connector    DB-15 female


DMI Port Connector
------------------
    designation    J1A1 (internal)
    designation    Keyboard (external)
    port type    Keyboard Port
    connector    Circular DIN-8 male


DMI Port Connector
------------------
    designation    J1A1 (internal)
    designation    PS/2 Mouse (external)
    port type    Mouse Port
    connector    Circular DIN-8 male


DMI Extension Slot
------------------
    designation    PEG Slot J6B2
    type        A5
    width        32 bits
    populated    yes


DMI Extension Slot
------------------
    designation    PCI Express Slot J6B1
    type        A5
    width        32 bits
    populated    no


DMI Extension Slot
------------------
    designation    PCI Express Slot J6D1
    type        A5
    width        32 bits
    populated    yes


DMI Extension Slot
------------------
    designation    PCI Express Slot J8B3
    type        A5
    width        32 bits
    populated    no


DMI Extension Slot
------------------
    designation    PCI Express Slot J8D1
    type        A5
    width        32 bits
    populated    no


DMI Extension Slot
------------------
    designation    PCI Express Slot J7B1
    type        A5
    width        32 bits


DMI Extension Slot
------------------
    designation    PCI Express Slot 6
    type        A5
    width        32 bits
    populated    no


DMI Physical Memory Array
-------------------------
    location    Motherboard
    usage        System Memory
    correction    None
    max capacity    4096 MBytes
    max# of devices    2


DMI Memory Device
-----------------
    designation    DIMM_A
    format        SODIMM
    type        unknown
    total width    64 bits
    data width    64 bits
    size        2048 MBytes


DMI Memory Device
-----------------
    designation    DIMM_B
    format        SODIMM
    type        unknown
    total width    64 bits
    data width    64 bits
    size        2048 MBytes


Display I2C
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Software
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Windows Version        Microsoft Windows Vista (6.0) Ultimate Edition  Service Pack 1 (Build 6001) 
DirectX Version        10.0


Resources
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Port I/O Space, BA=0x1800
Port I/O Space, BA=0x1820
Port I/O Space, BA=0x1840
Memory I/O Space, BA=0x00000000FC504800
Memory I/O Space, BA=0x00000000FC500000
Port I/O Space, BA=0x1860
Port I/O Space, BA=0x1880
Port I/O Space, BA=0x18A0
Memory I/O Space, BA=0x00000000FC504C00
Port I/O Space, BA=0x18F0
Port I/O Space, BA=0x18E4
Port I/O Space, BA=0x18E8
Port I/O Space, BA=0x18E0
Port I/O Space, BA=0x18C0
Memory I/O Space, BA=0x00000000FC504000
Memory I/O Space, BA=0x0000000000000000
Port I/O Space, BA=0x1C00
Memory I/O Space, BA=0x00000000D0000000
Port I/O Space, BA=0x2000
Memory I/O Space, BA=0x00000000FC000000
Memory I/O Space, BA=0x00000000FC010000
Memory I/O Space, BA=0x00000000F8000000
Memory I/O Space, BA=0x00000000FC100000
Memory I/O Space, BA=0x00000000FC200000
Memory I/O Space, BA=0x00000000FC200800
Memory I/O Space, BA=0x00000000FC200C00
Memory I/O Space, BA=0x00000000FC201000
Memory I/O Space, BA=0x00000000FC201400
Memory I/O Space, BA=0x00000000E0000000, size=0x1000
Port I/O Space, BA=0x408, size=0x4
Memory I/O Space, BA=0x00000000FEE00000, size=0x1000
Memory I/O Space, BA=0x00000000FED10000, size=0x1000
Memory I/O Space, BA=0x00000000FED1C000
Port I/O Space, BA=0x4E
```


```
Primary Adapter        
Graphics Card Manufacturer    Powered by ATI    
Graphics Chipset    ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570    
Device ID    9553    
Vendor    1002    
    
Subsystem ID    02BE    
Subsystem Vendor ID    1028    
    
Graphics Bus Capability    PCI Express 2.0    
Maximum Bus Setting    PCI Express 2.0 x16    
    
BIOS Version    011.021.000.006    
BIOS Part Number    BK-ATI VER011.021.000.006.032409    
BIOS Date    2009/03/19    
    
Memory Size    2301 MB    
Memory Type    HyperMemory    
    
Core Clock in MHz    500 MHz    
Memory Clock in MHz    800 MHz
```
The zipped file below contains the detailed PC marks info. Run the XML file to see it. Some may ask what about the 3DMarks score? Well thing is, the damn thing failed to start on the laptop citing resolution errors, 1280x1024 not supported by the screen. Setting it to custom mode and selecting 1024x768 also didn't work but I've included enough data to let u all have a feel about the GPU's performance.
Overall, it is a good laptop, capable of handling HD content, running intensive apps like SQL Server 2008 x64, Visual Studio 2008 x64 and Netbean 6.5.1 with Glass Fish server and IIS7 too, all at the same time. Besides during benchmarks, it never got hot, warm maybe but not hot.
Although it was configured by me but due to budget issue I had to downsize and limit myself so the final config totaled for Rs. 50,820 including shippin and all. On the ratings side, I rate it 3.5 out of 5.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 24, 2009)

Good review.
I too got an Dell Inspiron 15 recently & to be honest I am not satisfied with it.

Dell forcefully pushes vista & doesn't allow to get the lappy without any os or linux which is what I hate the most. 

The integrated webcam is crappy & there is nothing much to talk about.

Me too going to post a review on it soon.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 25, 2009)

thanks for the exaustive review....

dude ...do try to install XP on it ....vista is a real pain in the neck....I posted a link on this forum that had all the drivers for the studio 1555 for XP just search for it......also there is an issue with vista's boot loader not working with XP ...I guess someone posted some tutorial about that too....


----------



## Silicon Chip (Apr 26, 2009)

I hate dell for nt offering high res screens and high end gpu.
They should put HD 4860 or sumthing.


----------



## R2K (Apr 26, 2009)

cool machine.............congrats.......
but the pics suck......


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 26, 2009)

> I hate dell for nt offering high res screens and high end gpu.
> They should put HD 4860 or sumthing.


HD4830 and HD4860 aka HD4750 and HD4770 have been out for quite a while, but dunno y DELL wud want to include them only in 80k + lappysa


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Apr 26, 2009)

R2K said:


> cool machine.............congrats.......
> but the pics suck......


Well can't do anything about it, using my E51's 2MP camera for the time being as I have none, but gonna get one soon.


----------



## a55a55in (Apr 29, 2009)

did u buy it online? could u tell me how much was tax+shippin charges ?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 29, 2009)

wast the vista experience ratings?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Apr 29, 2009)

a55a55in said:


> did u buy it online? could u tell me how much was tax+shippin charges ?





dOm1naTOr said:


> wast the vista experience ratings?


Bought it online, base price was around 48K and after including taxes and shipping final thing was for 50,820/- and as for Vista Experience, it got 5.0 as the lowest and 5.4 highest for GPU


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 30, 2009)

yup also got a vista experience rating of 5.......by the way how do you turn on the cool aero window flip (alt+tab) ? with a graphics card this good I guess it should work.....


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Apr 30, 2009)

Aero runs on it without any hassle. Just check the system's performance after installing all the drivers and stuff and when its done evaluating the system, Aero is automatically turned ON.


----------



## R2K (Apr 30, 2009)

did u get any laptop bag with this lappy..............???.....


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Apr 30, 2009)

Belkin bags are available but need to be paid for, so didn't got any with it BUT I already had a bag that I got thru HP's redemption scheme so no love loss here.


----------



## Silicon Chip (May 1, 2009)

If Dell had M1730 with GTX 260, I wud hv bought it.


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 1, 2009)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Aero runs on it without any hassle. Just check the system's performance after installing all the drivers and stuff and when its done evaluating the system, Aero is automatically turned ON.



The drivers come preinstalled right? i ran the windows experience module and it returned a score of 5 ...but still aero is not on.....is there a chance that the home edition (the one that dell gives) does not have aero....


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 1, 2009)

just right click on desktop, and preferences and under that > window color and appearances> just check the 'enable transparencies'


----------



## Plasma_Snake (May 1, 2009)

izzikio_rage said:


> The drivers come preinstalled right? i ran the windows experience module and it returned a score of 5 ...but still aero is not on.....is there a chance that the home edition (the one that dell gives) does not have aero....


I think Aero is limited to Premium and Ultimate Edition of Vista. Home Basic doesn't have it.


----------



## R2K (May 1, 2009)

+1


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 1, 2009)

dell gives home premium even on basic models [other than vostro]. So aero is guarenteed.
u have only higher choices like business or ultimate.
they removed 'basic' from option around 1.5 yrs ago.


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 2, 2009)

got aero to run........by the way how are the belkin bags coming with the dell laptops? Should I get one or purchase one from the market?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (May 2, 2009)

2 things that I absolutely hate about this laptop is:

No Eject button for DVD drive *www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/mad44.gif
No indication L.E.Ds
I hate the second thing more as the keyboard's layout and from BIOS's default, it gives preference to Multimedia keys first so if u want to do Alt+F4, it wud b Alt+Fn+F4 *www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/mad44.gif Moreover due to no indication LED, one can't really know if WiFi is still running or not thus draining away battery when running on Battery.
The other thing that I also hate is that the Creative X-Fi drivers which I didn't bought, are given on the system DVD but when try to install they just don't! *www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/mad44.gif


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 2, 2009)

Plasma_Snake said:


> 2 things that I absolutely hate about this laptop is:
> No Eject button for DVD drive *www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/mad44.gif
> No indication L.E.Ds
> I hate the second thing more as the keyboard's layout and from BIOS's default, it gives preference to Multimedia keys first so if u want to do Alt+F4, it wud b Alt+Fn+F4 *www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/mad44.gif Moreover due to no indication LED, one can't really know if WiFi is still running or not thus draining away battery when running on Battery.
> The other thing that I also hate is that the Creative X-Fi drivers which I didn't bought, are given on the system DVD but when try to install they just don't! *www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/mad44.gif


 
mnn
ive toticed it on Studio and some Inspirons..
No such roblem in XPS. just alt+f4 will work.

bte did u get a s/l no. for the X-fi[on the DVD cover]? if then, u can install and activate it online.


----------



## prakash.gourav (May 3, 2009)

For installing xp,
go to bios , change hdd type to ide.... 
install xp using any net tutorial...
now in device manager change primary ide drivers to the one given on dell site (SATA)
now while restarting change drive back ahec or whatever that was (means SATA)


----------



## prakash.gourav (May 3, 2009)

Plasma_Snake said:


> 2 things that I absolutely hate about this laptop is:
> 
> No Eject button for DVD drive *www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/mad44.gif
> No indication L.E.Ds
> ...





The eject button is given dude... look right to the F12 key... 

_if you dont want to use multimedia keys first then go to Bios and change the settings...


U didn't pay for the software dude... so thats fair...!!! 
_


----------



## prakash.gourav (May 3, 2009)

izzikio_rage said:


> thanks for the exaustive review....
> I posted a link on this forum that had all the drivers for the studio 1555 for XP just search for it......




those link are of uploading.com... unable to download from them...


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 3, 2009)

yup ...seems like someone has removed them.....anyway it did not take me too long to find them last time ....and considering that by now the laptop is popular in the market it should take even less time.....

if you do come across the drivers for XP pls post the link....

BY the way are the bags that come with dell worth it or should I skip them and buy some bag from the market...???


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 3, 2009)

yup ...seems like someone has removed them.....anyway it did not take me too long to find them last time ....and considering that by now the laptop is popular in the market it should take even less time.....

if you do come across the drivers for XP pls post the link....

BY the way are the bags that come with dell worth it or should I skip them and buy some bag from the market...???


----------



## prakash.gourav (May 3, 2009)

if u are willing to spend 2.5 bucks then go ahead, u wont be disappointed...

i got one at 900 bucks... nearly the same.. bbut not EXACTLY the same...
haven't checked the prices from VIP etc...


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (May 3, 2009)

i think its waste buying it from dell ... u can get almost same bags in any good place .. do looks for school type bag in which u have a separate laptop compartment as carrying a 3 kg laptop is tough


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 4, 2009)

will try in the market...


----------



## a55a55in (May 4, 2009)

XP drivers for 1555 can be found here
*www.getpcmemory.com/drivers/download-dell-studio-1555-notebook-windows-xp-drivers/

Also this guy has posted some good snaps of the lappy
*deepakev.blog.com/


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 6, 2009)

just found this...if you have any friends in TCS then you can get a pretty good laptop bag for around 1200 bucks ...The bag is sold at the offices ...


----------



## trigger (May 11, 2009)

Plasma_Snake said:


> I've been waiting long for my chance to get a laptop and this time citing project reasons coupled with my sister's needs too I got myself a Dell Studio 15 whilst a Lenovo S10 for my sister. :hap2:


 
and how is Lenovo S10?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (May 11, 2009)

Its is also going all OK more I can't say as its with my sister who's in NZ now and since she's not complaining about it over the Skype, I think its working just fine.


----------



## utsav (Jun 16, 2009)

According to ur first post the 9 cell battery runs almost 10hours!  how is this possible ?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 16, 2009)

does no t....gives round 4 hrs 10 min while doing nothing intensive


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jun 16, 2009)

After a dual boot (Vista and XP), do we always need to keep alternating b/w AHCI and IDE for SATA host controlling?


----------

